# Gift from Dgui



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Checked my mailbox this afternoon 
And received a gift of a OPFS from the 
Wizard of sling master Dgui . Happy I am !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations, Lunasling!!! That is very cool piece of slingshot legend right there. B) B)


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice! Give it a coat of spray varnish to prevent the writings from fading away over time. 
You're gonna enjoy that, I'm sure. A pfs is like ten tons of fun crammed in a five pound bag! ????


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooter from the master him self...

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello lunasling,

Yep. I like that style there. Gonna get off my hind end and make me one something like that. Got my eye on a bamboo spatula. Got to figure out just exactly what will be a good time to liberate it from the kitchen!! Ha ha!!

Shout out to rockslinger; This is my favorite quote by W R



"If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went."
Will Rogers


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol Silas
Yea I been eye n a bamboo spat on my kit counter 
As well !


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

lunasling said:


> Lol Silas
> Yea I been eye n a bamboo spat on my kit counter
> As well !


It ain't worth the trouble guys. Just go to the dollar store. Saving a buck (especially if it's just for a few days, you KNOW the wife is going to buy a new one) just ain't worth spending the night on the couch. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol Viper I'm the one doin the cookin in my home since she took ill so i can do as i please with

kitchen ware lol but i found alternatives i posted that an hour ago.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

lunasling said:


> Lol Viper I'm the one doin the cookin in my home since she took ill so i can do as i please with
> 
> kitchen ware lol but i found alternatives i posted that an hour ago.


Lunasling, Sir :king:

A MAN *KITCHEN*!!! Gadzooks men, one really exists in the wild. I had read, and heard stories about this fabled place. But to find out that one really was real, is something akin to finding Shangri-la! Lunasling, Sir, I salute you!

Definition of SHANGRI-LA slightly modified by SSS

1*:* a remote beautiful imaginary place (Kitchen) where life approaches perfection *:* utopia

2*:* a remote usually idyllic hideaway ex: Man Cave, the illusive Man Kitchen

Gents, I have a Man Cave. It has been a struggle and a dream to have such a revered place. If YOU have one yourself, treat it gently and appreciate it often, Lock it away from undeserving interlopers. Be vigilant and strong. Amen.

I neil in awe and respect, :bowdown: 
SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Viper !

lol yes it is my domain now filled with

kitchen ware geared for the man hi and low tech stuff

I even have dish washing down to a science , and no

I don't use a mechanical dish washer ! Pulled that power eater out ages ago !


----------

